# كورس تبييض الجسم



## doco (11 مارس 2017)

طبعا كلكم سمعتو عن ابر التبييض وللاسف اغلب اللي استخدموها ياتقول انها فتحت حاجه بسيطه لاتذكر او انها ماسوت شئ نهائيا"والبعض يقول ان المنتج ميه بالميه مقلد او مخزن مده طويله او متعرض للشمس لاني انا وحده لعبت علي وشريت ب3500والله ما كاني اخذت شئ .والقهر اني كنت اشوف بنات جيراني فجأة يصيرون مثل السوريات وقررت أكلم وحده منهم أعطاتني رقم دكثور عثمان وحبيت انقل تجربتي عن اللي متوفر عنده لاني اغلب الاشياء استخدمتها بنت الجيران وصديقاتها بالجامعه..... روعه بمعني الكلمه والنوع اللي اخذته اللي هو كورس التبيض مجموعه عبوتين أقراص مع فيتامين ممتاز وروعه . عنده كورس تنحيف للامانه ماجربته، شد الصدر المتدلي .تنفيخ و توريد الشفايف تكبير الصدر وتصغيره ٠٠٠ والقائمه طويله . هذا رقمه للواتساب 0034603722684
ومابي منكم غير الدعاء لي بالنجاح


----------

